# xampp und gästebuch



## Nohh (6. August 2010)

hallo leute,
ich hatte letztens schonmal ein problem mit einfachen cases in php bei xampp servern.

jetzt habe ich allerdings ein komplexeres problem bei einem gästebuch der fehler soll laut php in zeile 227 auftauchen bei einer einfachen "}"... da dachte ich mir gleich, da muss wohl wieder was mit der xampp php config zutun haben oder?

```
<?php
    session_start();
// ---------------------------- # Konfiguration # -----------------------------------------------------    
    $db_host = "localhost";           # Der Datenbank-Host
    $db_user = " ";                # Der Datenbank-Benutzer
    $db_password = " ";          # Das Passwort für die Datenbank
    $db_name = " ";              # Der Datenbank-Name

$conn = mysql_connect($db_host,$db_user,$db_password) or die (mysql_error()); 
mysql_select_db($db_name, $conn) or die (mysql_error()); 

$passwort  = "123";     # Das Passwort für den Admin
$mailinfo  = "ja";      # email bei Eintrag ? ja oder nein
$webmaster = "email@adresse.de"; # wenn bei mailinfo ja steht, dann hier eure email Adresse eintragen 
$datum = date("d.m.Y"); # Das aktuelle Datum für den Eintrag wird hier erstellt
$zeit = date("H:i");    # Die aktuelle Zeit für den Eintrag wird hier erstellt
// ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    

$action = isset($_GET['action']) ? ($_GET['action']) : "";

// ------------------------------ Admin-Bereich ------------------------------------------ //

# Wenn auf den Logout Link gecklickt wird, wird hier die Session gelöscht
if ($action == "logout"){
    session_destroy(); 
    header("refresh:0;url=gb.php"); 
} 

$rang = $_SESSION['rang'];
$pass = strip_tags($_POST['password']);

# Wenn das Admin-Passwort falsch eingegeben wurde erscheint eine Fehlermeldung
if (isset($_POST['submit']) && $pass != $passwort){
echo "Falsches Passwort!";
}

# Wenn das Passwort richtig war, wird der Admin-Rang auf 1 gesetzt und die Session gestartet
else if (isset($_POST['submit']) && $pass == $passwort){ 
    $_SESSION['rang'] = "1"; 
    header("refresh:0;url=gb.php"); 
}
 
# --------- Lösch-Funktion ----------- # 
if ($action == "delete" && $rang == 1) { 
    $id = $_GET['id']; 

    $loeschen = "DELETE FROM gb WHERE id=$id"; 
    mysql_query ($loeschen) or die ("Konnte nicht geloescht werden******"); 
    header ("Location: gb.php"); 
} 
?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Gästebuch</title>
<meta name="robots" content="index,follow" />
<meta name="language" content="de" />  

<style type="text/css">
body {
    font: normal 0.8em verdana, tahoma, 'sans-serif';
    color: #000;
    background-color: #EFEFEF;
}

.post{
    border: 1px solid #808080;
    background-color: #FFF;
    padding: 5px;
    width: 75%;
}

.titel{ border-bottom: 1px solid #EFEFEF; }

.error{ font-weight: bold; color: #A61212; }

span{ font-style:italic; color: #395B7D; }

a {
    color: #49565E;
    font-weight: bold;
    text-decoration: none;
}

a:visited {
    color: #63909C;
    text-decoration: none;
}

a:hover, a:active {
    color: #7EB1C0;
    text-decoration: none;
}
</style>
</head>
<body>

<?php 
# Wenn auf den Admin-Link gecklickt wird, wird hier das Login-Feld erzeugt
if ($action == "gbadmin"){?>   
<strong>Passwort:</strong>
<form action="" method="post">
<input name="password" type="password" /> <input type="submit" name="submit" value="login" />
</form>
<?php
}

# Hier wird abgefragt, ob rang=1 ist. Wenn ja, wird hier die Kommentierfunktion für den Eintrag aufgerufen
if($rang==1) { 

$id = strip_tags($_GET['id']); 
    
    if($action == "kommentieren") { 
        echo "<h3>Eintrag Nr. $id kommentieren</h3>";
        echo "<form name='kommentar' method='post' action='gb.php?action=speichern&amp;id=$id'>
              <textarea cols='55' rows='10' name='kommentar'></textarea><br />
              <input type='submit' value='speichern' title='Kommentar speichern' name='komment' />
              </form>"; }
    
    if($action == "speichern") { 
    $kommentar = mysql_real_escape_string($_POST['kommentar']);
    
        # Und hier wird dann der Kommentar zu dem GB Eintrag in der DB gespeichert.
        $sql= "UPDATE gb SET kommentar = '$kommentar' WHERE id = '$id'"; 
        mysql_query ($sql) or die ("Das Schreiben ist gescheitert!");  
    } 
} 
?>

<div align="left">
<a href="gb.php?action=reintragen">Ins Gästebuch eintragen</a> 
<?php if($rang==1) { echo '<a href="gb.php?action=logout">Logout</a>'; } ?>
</div>
<br />

<? 

# Wenn der Link zum Eintragen ins GB geklickt wird, wird das Formular zum eintragen angezeigt 
if($action == "reintragen") { 

if (isset($_POST['los'])){ # wenn auf Abschicken geklickt wurde

#--- Eingaben prüfen und ersetzen ---#
$name = mysql_real_escape_string($_POST['name']);
$email = mysql_real_escape_string($_POST['email']);
$hp = mysql_real_escape_string($_POST['hp']);
$msg = mysql_real_escape_string($_POST['msg']);
$spam = mysql_real_escape_string($_POST['spam']);

# Wenn Feld Name und Nachricht nicht leer sind, und Spamfrage eichtig beantwortet wurde, dann speichern...
if ($name != "" && $msg != "" && $spam == "blau") { 

    # Wenn Feld Homepage leer, dann schreiben: www.keine-angegeben.de
    if ($hp == "") { 
        $hp = "http://www.keine-angegeben.de"; 
    } 
    
    # Hier wird geprüft ob die homepage mit oder ohne http:// eingegeben wurde.
    if (strtolower(substr($hp, 0, 7)) == "http://"){ 
        # Wenn ja, Feld so wie ist abspeichern    
        $hp = "$hp"; 
    }else {
        # Wenn nicht, soll er das "http://" manuell hinzufügen 
        $hp = "http://$hp";              
    } 
$ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']; # IP-Adresse ermitteln

$msg = trim($msg);
$msg = preg_replace('/(\s{4})\s+/', '', $msg);
$msg = preg_replace('~(.)(){4,}~', '', $msg); 
$name = preg_replace('/(\s{4})\s+/', '', $name);
$name = preg_replace('~(.)(){4,}~', '', $name);

# --- Und hier speichern wir in die Datenbank --- # 

$schreiben = "INSERT INTO gb (id, name, email, hp, msg, ip, date, time) 
              VALUES ('', '$name', '$email', '$hp', '$msg', '$ip', '$datum', '$zeit')"; 
$results= mysql_query ($schreiben) or die ("Das Schreiben ist gescheitert!"); 

if ($results){
    # Wenn oben bei mailinfo ja gewählt wurde, wird nach dem speichern eine email geschickt!
    if ($mailinfo == "ja"){ 
        
        # Betreffzeile für die EMail
        $betreff = "GB Eintrag"; 
        
        # Name und Nachricht des Eintrages für die Mail
        $body    = "Es gibt einen neuen Eintrag im GB:\nName: $name Nachricht: $msg"; 
        
        # Hier wird die Mail versendet und zusammengesetzt
        mail("$webmaster","$betreff","$body\n");
    }
    $go= 1;
    echo 'Vielen Dank fuer Ihren Eintrag ...';
    
}else{ echo 'Fehler beim Eintragen...';}

}else{ # wenn nicht alle Pflichtfelder ausgefuellt wurden 
    echo '<p class="error">Bitte alle mit * gekennzeichneten Felder ausf&uuml;llen!</p>';
}
} // close submit  

if ($go!= 1){
?>
<form action="" method="post" id="eingabe">

<input type="text" name="name" size="20" /> <label for="name">Name</label>* <br />
<input type="text" name="email" size="20" /> <label for="email">E-Mail</label> *<br />
<input type="text" name="hp" size="20" /> <label for="website">Homepage</label><br />

<textarea cols="55" rows="10" value="msg" name="msg"></textarea>

<p>Spamschutzfrage *<br />
<b>Welche Farbe haben Schl&uuml;mpfe?</b> Antwort: 
<input size="4" name="spam" type="text" />

</p>

<input type="submit" value="Abschicken" title="Eintrag machen" name="los" />&nbsp; 
<input type="reset" title="Felder leeren" value="Zuruecksetzen" name="stop" /></td> 
<br />
<p>    mit * gekennzeichnete Felder m&uuml;ssen ausgef&uuml;llt werden</p>
<br />
<br /></form>
<?php
}
} // close reintragen

#--- Datenbank auslesen und anzuzeigende Seiten festlegen ---# 

$proseite = 3; // Wieviele Einträge pro Seite anzeigen? 

if(!isset($_REQUEST["seite"])) {
    $seite = 0; 
} else { 
    $seite = $_REQUEST["seite"]; 
}
$count = 0; 
$abfrage = "SELECT id FROM gb";  
$ergebnis = mysql_query($abfrage);   
while($row = mysql_fetch_object($ergebnis)) {

    if($count%$proseite == 0) { 
        $aktuelleseite = $count/$proseite+1; 
    if($count == $seite) { 
        echo $aktuelleseite." "; 
    } else { 
        echo "<a href='gb.php?seite=$count'>".$aktuelleseite."</a> "; 
    } 
} 

$count++; 
}

echo '<br /><br />';

    $result = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM gb ORDER by id DESC LIMIT $seite,$proseite");
    while ($zeile = mysql_fetch_array($result)) {

#----------Ausgabe des GB darstellen-------------------------# 
# Hier wird schadhafter Code und böse Zeichen ausgemustert
$zeile[1] = htmlspecialchars($zeile[1], ENT_QUOTES);
$zeile[5] = htmlspecialchars($zeile[5], ENT_QUOTES);
$zeile[3] = htmlspecialchars($zeile[3], ENT_QUOTES);
$zeile[5] = wordwrap($zeile[5], 40, ' ', 1); 
$zeile[5] = nl2br($zeile[5]);        
?>
<div class="post">

<div class="titel">
<?php echo $zeile[0] ?> - <a target="blank" href="<?php echo $zeile[4] ?>"><?php echo $zeile[1] ?></a>  
schrieb am <?php echo $zeile[6] ?> um <?php echo $zeile[7] ?> Uhr
<?php if($rang==1) { // Nur anzeigen fuer Admin
echo  "IP: $zeile[2] | <a href='gb.php?action=delete&amp;id=$zeile[0]'>l&ouml;schen</a> |  <a href='gb.php?action=kommentieren&amp;id=$zeile[0]'>kommentieren</a>" ; 
} ?>
</div>

<p><?php echo $zeile[5] ?></p>

<?php if($zeile[8] != "") { 
    echo"<div class='kommentar'>Kommentar:<br /> \n 
    <span>$zeile[8]</span>\n </div>\n"; }?>

</div>
<br />
<?php
}
#--------------- ENDE AUSGABE ---------------# 


#------- Beiträge zählen die in der Datenbank gespeichert wurden -------# 
$count_msgs = 0; 
$l = "SELECT id FROM gb ORDER BY id DESC"; 
$dbr = mysql_query ($l); 
while ($t = mysql_fetch_array ($dbr))  
{ $count_msgs++; } 
echo "<br />Es sind <strong>$count_msgs</strong> Beitr&auml;ge im G&auml;stebuch vorhanden"; 

# Datenbankverbindung schließen.
mysql_close(); 
?> 
<br /><br />
<a href="gb.php?action=gbadmin">Admin</a> 

</body>
</html>
```

undzwar hier:

```
<?php
}
} // close reintragen

#--- Datenbank auslesen und anzuzeigende Seiten festlegen ---# 

$proseite = 3; // Wieviele Einträge pro Seite anzeigen? 

if(!isset($_REQUEST["seite"])) {
    $seite = 0; 
} else { 
    $seite = $_REQUEST["seite"];
```


----------



## String (6. August 2010)

Welcher Fehler tritt denn auf?
Bei mir läufts alles: iMac - XAMPP - Dein Script ^^

paD


----------



## Nohh (6. August 2010)

hallo pad,
also ich bin nicht wirklich so der scripter.
aber das script krieg ich nich zum laufen. 
er sagt mir er hat einen fehler in der zeile 227
wo lediglich :
} das steht

hast du was an deiner php ini geändert oder welche version hast****?


----------



## R1c0 (7. August 2010)

Möglicherweise ist in deiner php.ini "short open tags" deaktiviert...das ist auch gut so 

In Zeile 137 befindet sich so ein short open tag "<?" !
Ändere diesen mal bitte in "<?php" und teste dein Script nochmal.

Ich hab hier XAMPP 1.7.3 (angepasst) und bekam vorher auch diesen Error angezeigt, jetzt verständlicher weise eine MySQL Exception weil er keine Verbindung zur DB herstellen kann.


----------

